

Learn Java, Php, mysql and more. New coding community - coffeeprogramrz
http://coffeehouseprogrammers.com/javabasics.html

======
devNoise
Currently all I'm seeing is a Java Basics. No other info about the other
programming. Let me know when you get more content up.

~~~
coffeeprogramrz
Will do. Also, if anyone wants to write a tutorial/short blog post message me
and I will happily review and post it on the site with a linkback to your
personal site.

